
Show HN: Viro AR – Native AR App Development Using React - kaisen99
https://viromedia.com/viroar/
======
kaisen99
Hi, I am the CTO of Viro. Excited to share Viro AR with the HN community. Read
more about why we built Viro and some reasons to use it to build your AR apps
-> [https://medium.com/virohq/viro-ar-augmenting-react-
native-9d...](https://medium.com/virohq/viro-ar-augmenting-react-
native-9d8367c46e5e)

Here is an example of an AR built with Viro: Video Demo ->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aTphuuh5Do](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aTphuuh5Do)
iOS App Store Link ->
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1270018902](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1270018902)

We plan to launch support for ARCore soon. Happy to answer any questions!

